# Anchoring anubias ideas?



## Anne713 (Jul 18, 2014)

Last question. I'm wanting to do this to mine but I don't know what to tie it to. I have no rocks or driftwood but of course will get some of needed. What have you done with yours?


----------



## givemethatfish (Feb 10, 2014)

You can just bury the roots under the gravel and keep the rhizome on top. Otherwise, you really can tie it to anything. A cave, a ceramic mug, a glass bead, craft mesh tube, anything. It won't "root" into those things, but it does fine tied to pretty much anything.


----------



## NorthernLights (Mar 2, 2012)

I keep mine tied to rocks which I purchased at PetsMart. I use cotton yarn as the anchoring material.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Never bury the rhizome, but if you choose to tie it to anchor to something, don't tie it too tight (it would be like cutting off blood flow to your arm.. not good). I've used clear low poundage fishing line (does not break down, nearly invisible, and very cheap at sport or fishing store) and have tied anubias to glass beads (inert and safe, can get cheap at an art store) that I buried in the substrate, I've also used lead free plant weights. I only have a few anubias that I'm fortunately enough to receive with substantial enough roots to have the option to bury those and still have the rhizome exposed. Other options including rubber bands or thread (will break down, and is more visible).


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

Here is a photo of my java fern at its prime. I just weigh it down with a single ceramic bio ring.


----------

